# Watching TS.BUP, TS.VOB, TS.IFO files



## student786 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

You should not leave DVD's in your car... It increases the risk of having your car broken into!
So, do you watch these DVD's while you are driving? Is this safe?


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

You can right-click on any .vob or .ifo file , select Open With ... , choose Windows Media Player and tick the box 'always use selected program...' . This obviously associates the file type with WMP which should have no problem playing the file if it's a recent version . I use WMP as an example as it's a program you most likely have already but the same would apply for the majority of media players . 

For viewing media on your PC VLC Player is widely held to be the best player available (and it's free!) .


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Actually Windows Media Player will not play these files unless it has some elusive codec installed.


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Cant be that elusive - DVDs play fine on my kids' XP(SP2) machine that I clean installed the other day .....


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Lucky you then... Anyway he is not trying to play a DVD, just the vob files. Seeing as this is on dodgy ground with regards to legality I am not going to comment further on this thread as I don't want to upset the moderators and get kicked off the forum.


----------



## student786 (Feb 9, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> You should not leave DVD's in your car... It increases the risk of having your car broken into!
> So, do you watch these DVD's while you are driving? Is this safe?


lol...I don't plan on watching it while I'm driving. But others can watch it....right? Having a DVD in the car is no different than leaving your CD's in your player.

So..I just figured it out how to view those files. And basically what I did is opened up a VLC player, clicked on open and then highlighted all of those files in the folder "VIDEO_TS" and that seems to have do the trick. The only problem is that it breaks the movie down in several parts and there's a 1 sec gap when it goes from 1 part to another, but I guess I can live with that. Thanks for all the replies. I appreciate it.


----------



## student786 (Feb 9, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> Lucky you then... Anyway he is not trying to play a DVD, just the vob files. Seeing as this is on dodgy ground with regards to legality I am not going to comment further on this thread as I don't want to upset the moderators and get kicked off the forum.


Well if there's a gray area of legality, I'm going to delete my post. Thanks.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

student786 said:


> lol...I don't plan on watching it while I'm driving. But others can watch it....right? Having a DVD in the car is no different than leaving your CD's in your player.
> 
> So..I just figured it out how to view those files. And basically what I did is opened up a VLC player, clicked on open and then highlighted all of those files in the folder "VIDEO_TS" and that seems to have do the trick. The only problem is that it breaks the movie down in several parts and there's a 1 sec gap when it goes from 1 part to another, but I guess I can live with that. Thanks for all the replies. I appreciate it.


With many apps clicking on the VIDEO_TS.IFO file will play the DVD normally.


----------

